# Which thermostat for home made incubator



## Woodyofcastle (Jun 23, 2008)

which thermostat is best for a incubator, pulse thermostat or should i just get a mat stat


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

not much help but im using a mat stat, its just what i decided on. sure someone will be able to help you better.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

i used a mat stat and i had probs with temps going up and down all the time and lost nearly all my eggs, on my other incubator i used a pulse stat and nearly all the eggs hatched.


----------



## Woodyofcastle (Jun 23, 2008)

kelly said:


> i used a mat stat and i had probs with temps going up and down all the time and lost nearly all my eggs, on my other incubator i used a pulse stat and nearly all the eggs hatched.


pulse thermostat it is then thanks...


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

no probs  im going to be changing my other stat for a pulse for next year.


----------

